# Iphone 11 , ou l'achetez vous ?



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2019)

Orange  me propose le pro a un tarif intéressant , mais je pense attendre la sortie de la 5G


----------



## ibabar (27 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Orange  me propose le pro a un tarif intéressant


Fais-nous rire, dis-nous en plus... le prix demandé mais aussi l'impôt mensuel de l'abonnement et la durée d'emprisonnement !?


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Fais-nous rire, dis-nous en plus... le prix demandé mais aussi l'impôt mensuel de l'abonnement et la durée d'emprisonnement !?


Viva la libertà


----------



## Jura39 (27 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Fais-nous rire, dis-nous en plus... le prix demandé mais aussi l'impôt mensuel de l'abonnement et la durée d'emprisonnement !?



Vous faire rire?
Je ne suis pas un clown
Désolé


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous faire rire?
> Je ne suis pas un clown
> Désolé


T’as si honte que ça de ton «  tarif intéressant »!?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> T’as si honte que ça de ton «  tarif intéressant »!?


Tu risque d'être tenté  
De toute façon , je paye un abonnement tous les mois alors avec ou sans iPhone , cela ne change rien 
Fin Du HS 
Pour en parler , c'est par ici


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

J'ouvre ce topic afin de connaitre vos préférences d'achat de votre nouvelle iPhone

En Boutique , en Apple Store , en Magasin spécialisé 

Qu'est ce qui détermine votre choix ?


----------



## jmaubert (28 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,
Iphone 11 Pro acheté en ligne sur le site d'Apple...Les raisons : facilités et rapidité de précommande et, surtout, fiabilité dans les délais et les jours de livraison !
De plus, certains revendeurs ( Sosh par exemple ) facturent des frais de livraison !?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

Chez Orange qui est mon opérateur  , je ne vois pas de frais de livraison


----------



## jmaubert (28 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Chez Orange qui est mon opérateur  , je ne vois pas de frais de livraison


Tu les vois quand tu passes au paiement..(du moins, c'était le cas quand j'ai voulu précommandé ). Et ils ont augmenté les tarifs par rapport à l'année dernière : 1149€ contre 1129€


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

jmaubert a dit:


> Tu les vois quand tu passes au paiement..(du moins, c'était le cas quand j'ai voulu précommandé ). Et ils ont augmenté les tarifs par rapport à l'année dernière : 1149€ contre 1129€


1149€ pour quel modèle ?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2019)

A prix égal, j'irai acheter en boutique (pas dans un Apple store, hein !). Eux au moins payent leurs impôts en France pour notre bénéfice à tous !


----------



## jmaubert (28 Septembre 2019)

Iphone 11pro 64go...Je viens de vérifier à l'instant : 5€ de frais de livraison en point relais, 10€ pour une livraison à l'adresse de son choix !!
C'est peut-être différent pour les commandes avec un abonnement orange...Mais avec un abonnement Sosh, c'est facturé !


----------



## jmaubert (28 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> A prix égal, j'irai acheter en boutique (pas dans un Apple store, hein !). Eux au moins payent leurs impôts en France pour notre bénéfice à tous !


Bonjour,
Encore faut-il que les boutiques aient du stock..


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> A prix égal, j'irai acheter en boutique (pas dans un Apple store, hein !). Eux au moins payent leurs impôts en France pour notre bénéfice à tous !


Je plussoie


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2019)

jmaubert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Encore faut-il que les boutiques aient du stock..


Oui. Mais je ne suis pas quelqu’un d'impatient et ne suis jamais à une/deux semaines près. Ma vie ne s'arrêtera pas brutalement parce que je ne peux pas avoir aujourd'hui l'iPhone truc


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Fin Du HS


C'est toi qui l'a ouvert 
Ça pourrait être intéressant sur le fil du 11 Pro de savoir à quel prix Orange te le propose, et comme je le soulignais - pour que chacun puisse faire le calcul en toute transparence - de savoir quel forfait pour quel prix accompagne cette offre.
Je suis fort marri que derrière le trait d'humour tu ne puisses pas poster 3 chiffres plutôt que de créer une polémique 
*Note de la modération : J'ai déplacé dans le topic que je viens de créer pour répondre a cela*


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

@ibabar
Orange me le propose au alentours de 850 €


----------



## lostOzone (28 Septembre 2019)

11 Pro précommandé chez Orange. J’ai un vieux forfait avec lequel j’ai un renouvellement annuel, assurance, multiSIM pour l’iPad et l’option eSIM pour la Watch. Donc autant utiliser le renouvellement.


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Orange me le propose au alentours de 850 €


Merci 
Mais assorti à quel forfait ? La question se pose réellement à l'heure des forfaits sans engagements à 10€ (voire parfois moins), ça vaut le coup (et le coût !) de faire le calcul.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Merci
> Mais assorti à quel forfait ? La question se pose réellement à l'heure des forfaits sans engagements à 10€ (voire parfois moins), ça vaut le coup (et le coût !) de faire le calcul.


Dans mon cas , c'est pas  facile comme repère , car j'ai un forfait globale pour la maison avec l'iPhone et la Watch !


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2019)

Pour en revenir à la discussion, pour ma part il devient de plus en plus rare que j'achète du matériel Apple neuf car je trouve les prix trop déconnectés. Je privilégie donc l'occasion.

Si je devais acheter plein pot, j'irais sans aucune hésitation en Apple Store afin de bénéficier des 2 ans de garantie là-bas: je n'ai aucune envie de me retrouver face à un gugusse dans une boutique SFR ou au SAV de Boulanger... déjà qu'en AS les collaborateurs maîtrisent de moins en moins leur sujet, mais alors dans ces boutiques généralistes, n'en parlons même pas !

Quant à l'achat en ligne, ça me semble encore pire de devoir gérer avec Cdiscount et consorts... déjà rien que pour se désabonner de la newsletter, il faut presque passer par un avocat (on se demande qui respecte vraiment le RGPD) !
Et je précise que 50€ de rabais ne me suffiraient pas pour acheter hors du circuit AS: il faudrait vraiment un prix à -15 ou -20% pour que l'appât du gain soit plus important que ma sérénité.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

Quand je passe par orange , je prend toujours l' AppleCare+ 
Je n'achète jamais d'occasion , et je profite parfois de ce que me propose mon opérateur pour changer


----------



## lostOzone (28 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Merci
> Mais assorti à quel forfait ? La question se pose réellement à l'heure des forfaits sans engagements à 10€ (voire parfois moins), ça vaut le coup (et le coût !) de faire le calcul.



Orange ça n’est pas si cher je suis à 95€/m
Si je décompte ça fait
60€ de smartphone 720€ tous les ans
15€ d’assurance incluse
1€ de messagerie vocale par sms
5€ de multiSIM internet pour iPad
Reste 14€ pour 100Go de data chez Orange

C’est totalement correct comme tarif à condition de changer son smartphone tous les ans. Car sur le décompte c’est clairement ce qui coûte.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> C’est totalement correct comme tarif à condition de changer son smartphone tous les ans. Car sur le décompte c’est clairement ce qui coûte.


C'est pas tous les deux ans le renouvellement de mobile ?


----------



## ibabar (28 Septembre 2019)

@lostOzone : j'ai pas tout capté à l'addition...
Tu ne paies aucune soulte?? Orange te fait un genre de location de mobile à 60€/ mois (enfin plutôt 75€ puisque visiblement il faut bien payer l'assurance...) en te le changeant tous les ans, c'est ça ?

Sur 2 ans, ça représenterait 1800€ assurance incluse: à ce prix tu es propriétaire de l'iPhone (et donc tu peux le revendre au terme), ou simple locataire... parce que pour rappel un iPhone 11 Pro (non Max) 256Go avec Apple Care + sort à 1558€ 

J'ai un copain qui passe par là:* Pas de pub merci* 
Plus cher qu'un achat mais apparemment avec tous les écrans d'iPhone que lui brisent ses filles, il s'y retrouve.


----------



## titigrou (28 Septembre 2019)

Hello,
Je pense m'acheter un iPhone 11 en vert avec renouvellement de mon forfait Orange (je peux l'avoir à 400 euros...).
Je suis allé en boutique plusieurs fois depuis une semaine, et ils étaient même pas au courant qu'il existait en vert... Ni si ils recevront des couleurs autres que noir rouge ou blanc.
Je suis le seul à rencontrer ce problème? Il y a des personnes qui ont vu les autres coloris en boutique?
Bonne journée
Antoine


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2019)

titigrou a dit:


> Je suis le seul à rencontrer ce problème? Il y a des personnes qui ont vu les autres coloris en boutique?


Change de secteur et va dans une autre agence, mais par défaut et à ta demande ils peuvent très bien commander la couleur que tu souhaites.


----------



## titigrou (28 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Change de secteur et va dans une autre agence, mais par défaut et à ta demande ils peuvent très bien commander la couleur que tu souhaites.



Bah c’est la boutique de Lille centre (désagréable au possible d’ailleurs...)
J’ai essayé une autre dans l’agglomération, le problème.
Commandez sur orange.fr ils disent...


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2019)

titigrou a dit:


> Je suis allé en boutique plusieurs fois depuis une semaine, et ils étaient même pas au courant qu'il existait en vert...


Change de secteur, car dire ne pas être au courant des différents coloris mérite...un claquement de porte !!! Si tu n'es pas pressé, commande-le en effet sur le site d'Apple, si ça ne te convient pas, tu pourras très facilement le retourner, chose qui ne sera pas acceptée dans une boutique d'un prestataire de téléphonie ou magasin ayant pignon sur rue.

En fait en ce moment avec le boum des commandes les dates de livraison sont un peu plus longues. Par exemple, pour ton modèle d'iPhone 11 en vert et disons 128 Go, Apple annonce une date de livraison le 22 octobre, ce qui veut dire que dans un agence quelconque, Orange, Bouygues, SFR ou Fnac, Darty, Boulanger, etc, le délai de livraison sera tout aussi long, voire plus.

La couleur verte est très demandée, c'est le délai le plus long, pour les autres couleurs le délai est le 1er octobre.


----------



## titigrou (28 Septembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Change de secteur, car dire ne pas être au courant des différents coloris mérite...un claquement de porte !!! Si tu n'es pas pressé, commande-le en effet sur le site d'Apple, si ça ne te convient pas, tu pourras très facilement le retourner, chose qui ne sera pas acceptée dans une boutique d'un prestataire de téléphonie ou magasin ayant pignon sur rue.
> 
> En fait en ce moment avec le boum des commandes les dates de livraison sont un peu plus longues. Par exemple, pour ton modèle d'iPhone 11 en vert et disons 128 Go, Apple annonce une date de livraison le 22 octobre, ce qui veut dire que dans un agence quelconque, Orange, Bouygues, SFR ou Fnac, Darty, Boulanger, etc, le délai de livraison sera tout aussi long, voire plus.
> 
> La couleur verte est très demandée, c'est le délai le plus long, pour les autres couleurs le délai est le 1er octobre.



J’ai demandé dans une boutique Orange mais ils peuvent pas commander...
Je vais passer par le site orange je pense...


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2019)

Non passe par le site officiel Apple, c'est ce que je ferais, car en cas de problème _(garantie, panne)_ mieux vaut d'adresser à Dieu qu'à ses Saints.


----------



## lostOzone (28 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> @lostOzone : j'ai pas tout capté à l'addition...
> Tu ne paies aucune soulte?? Orange te fait un genre de location de mobile à 60€/ mois (enfin plutôt 75€ puisque visiblement il faut bien payer l'assurance...) en te le changeant tous les ans, c'est ça ?
> 
> Sur 2 ans, ça représenterait 1800€ assurance incluse: à ce prix tu es propriétaire de l'iPhone (et donc tu peux le revendre au terme), ou simple locataire... parce que pour rappel un iPhone 11 Pro (non Max) 256Go avec Apple Care + sort à 1558€
> ...



Je paie 95€/m et au renouvellement j’ai un phone avec 720€ en mois à payer. Là j’ai eu le 11 Pro 256 a 700€. Donc les 720€ en moins ça reviens à 60€/m dans l’abonnement Orange. Après je décompte aussi des 95€ les options que j’ai listé et qui existe aussi chez Sosh mais en payant. Au final je m’étais rendu compte que Sosh c’était pas terrible hors promotions. Ça me revenait plus cher avec moins de data et moins de services à l’époque y avait pas de promos et c’était 24€/m.
Faut bien faire le calcul des options utilisées. Certains n’ont pas besoin de l’assurance ou de la multiSIM. Mais dans mon cas presque tout ce que j’ai me sert donc c’est vraiment rentable. Et le calcul permet aussi de se rendre compte que la plus grosse part de l’abonnement va au financement du téléphone et que ce qui reste pour l’abonnement n’est pas surfacturé par Orange comparé à Sosh.

Je me suis trompé c’est 630€ et pas 720€ faut refaire les calculs (52,50€/m) mais ça reste globalement la même chose.

L’assurance Orange inclus le vol donc c’est mieux et en plus j’ai l’option multiproduits. Donc l’iPad aussi est assuré. Et tout autre téléphone que j’utilise avec ma ligne.

La location c’est pas mon truc. Et pour éviter la casse y a les coques et l’éducation. Franchement un gamin qui casse deux fois son appareil après il a plus rien. Faut apprendre la finitude des choses aux nouvelles générations. 



Jura39 a dit:


> C'est pas tous les deux ans le renouvellement de mobile ?



Non j’ai un renouvellement annuel. Y a plus de contrat comme ça chez Orange. J’ai l’ancien forfait Jet 40 Go qui est devenu 80 puis 100 Go. Avant ça j’avais un forfait à 160€/m avec nouveau smartphone a moins d’un euros chaque année. Je suis resté avec ça un an et j’ai changé car après calcul c’était pas rentable. Mais maintenant avec des iPhone à 1300€ ça le serait.


----------



## Wizepat (28 Septembre 2019)

Salut,

Je pense qu’il a une ristourne en passant par Orange. Je viens de passer par eux pour un iPhone 11 pro (Orange pro). J’ai gagné presque 400€.

Pour info, je suis passé par le site web. En boutique, les 3/4 des vendeurs sont des incompétents. Je l’ai eu sous une semaine.


----------



## titigrou (28 Septembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je pense qu’il a une ristourne en passant par Orange. Je viens de passer par eux pour un iPhone 11 pro (Orange pro). J’ai gagné presque 400€.
> 
> Pour info, je suis passé par le site web. En boutique, les 3/4 des vendeurs sont des incompétents. Je l’ai eu sous une semaine.



Oui voilà, je l’ai pour 420 avec orange! Mais les vendeurs sont scandaleux! Le gars me soutenait qu’il existait pas en vert le 11!


----------



## Wizepat (28 Septembre 2019)

titigrou a dit:


> Oui voilà, je l’ai pour 420 avec orange! Mais les vendeurs sont scandaleux! Le gars me soutenait qu’il existait pas en vert le 11!



On est jamais mieux servi que par soi même. [emoji6]


----------



## Gwen (29 Septembre 2019)

J’étais en Apple store hier et les vendeurs avec qui j’ai discuté n’y connaissaient rien. C’est hallucinant.Donc chez orange c’est encore pire à mon avis. Après on s’étonne que les boutique physique fermen’y, elles sont remplis d’incompétents.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

gwen a dit:


> J’étais en Apple store hier et les vendeurs avec qui j’ai discuté n’y connaissaient rien. C’est hallucinant.Donc chez orange c’est encore pire à mon avis. Après on s’étonne que les boutique physique fermen’y, elles sont remplis d’incompétents.


C'est hélas le cas dans pas mal de boutique


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

titigrou a dit:


> Oui voilà, je l’ai pour 420 avec orange! Mais les vendeurs sont scandaleux! Le gars me soutenait qu’il existait pas en vert le 11!



420 € pour un 11 Pro ?


----------



## Wizepat (29 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> 420 € pour un 11 Pro ?



Non, il parlait d’iPhone 11. Orange me le proposait à 470 € HT en 128 Go en renouvellement de forfait. Le tarif ne m’étonne donc pas.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Non, il parlait d’iPhone 11. Orange me le proposait à 470 € HT en 128 Go en renouvellement de forfait. Le tarif ne m’étonne donc pas.


Oui en effet , je peux l'avoir a ce tarif aussi


----------



## ibabar (29 Septembre 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> En boutique, les 3/4 des vendeurs sont des incompétents


Ça signifierait que le quart restant est toujours en RTT !? 



gwen a dit:


> Après on s’étonne que les boutique physique ferment, elles sont remplis d’incompétents


J'ignore encore si c'est un problème sociétal ou générationnel...!??
Dans le temps quand un produit débarquait, les vendeurs s'y intéressaient, se renseignaient, cela est certes plus complexe aujourd'hui (plus de produits + durée de vie des produits plus courte) mais aussi nettement plus facile (internet, réseaux sociaux, services marketing...).
On en revient au j'm'en-foutisme généralisé... et à mon questionnement (sociétal ou générationnel) 

_J'ai longtemps été commerçant et je suis d'une vieille famille commerçante, mais j'ai l'impression que le temps des choses bien faites est révolu.
Et pourtant là précisément on parle de smartphones, de tech, de trucs intéressants (sous réserve qu'on soit un peu geek, mais nous sommes nombreux), pour des produits moins sexy c'est encore pire.
Mais effectivement il ne faut pas s'étonner ensuite de la prééminence de boîtes comme Apple ou Amazon..._


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Orange ça n’est pas si cher je suis à 95€/m
> Si je décompte ça fait
> 60€ de smartphone 720€ tous les ans
> 15€ d’assurance incluse
> ...



Je ne comprend pas les 60 €


----------



## lostOzone (29 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas les 60 €



C’est pas 60€ mais 52,50€ car je me suis trompé dans le calcul. C’est  la partie de l’abonnement qui finance le téléphone. Car faut pas rêver la réduction d’Orange c’est pas une réduction mais financement déguisé en réduction. 
Le 11 Pro m’a coûté 699€ au lieu de 1329€ => 630€ de remise par Orange que je paie dans mon abonnement avec un renouvellement annuel donc 630/12 = 52,50€/m
J’en déduis que le vrai prix de mon abonnement hors téléphone c’est 95-52,50 = 42,50€
Je décompte les options incluse mais payantes chez Sosh assurance, multiSIM,messagerie vocale sms
14+5+1 =20€
Donc il reste 22,50€/m pour 100 Go de data, 61 Go Europe DOM Suisse USA Canada Chine ,  les appels, le service premium, etc..
Le problème c’est la remise qui n’est pas la même selon le mobile et l’année. Donc à surveiller.


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2019)

ibabar a dit:


> Mais effectivement il ne faut pas s'étonner ensuite de la prééminence de boîtes comme Apple ou Amazon...


Non, plutôt Amazon, cDiscount, Rakuten, etc.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Septembre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> C’est pas 60€ mais 52,50€ car je me suis trompé dans le calcul. C’est  la partie de l’abonnement qui finance le téléphone. Car faut pas rêver la réduction d’Orange c’est pas une réduction mais financement déguisé en réduction.
> Le 11 Pro m’a coûté 699€ au lieu de 1329€ => 630€ de remise par Orange que je paie dans mon abonnement avec un renouvellement annuel donc 630/12 = 52,50€/m
> J’en déduis que le vrai prix de mon abonnement hors téléphone c’est 95-52,50 = 42,50€
> Je décompte les options incluse mais payantes chez Sosh assurance, multiSIM,messagerie vocale sms
> ...



Ok , je comprend mieux


----------



## mariol66 (2 Octobre 2019)

Je compte ENFIN changer mon 5C (oui oui j'ai bien dit 5C ), dans l'idée je partirait sur un iphone 11 128 go, le 11 pro me conviendrait peu-être mieux au niveau de la taille de l'appareil mais ça fait une sacré somme. J'hésite quand au choix du magasin:

Apple Store en ligne: je ne m'embête pas, ça arrivera vite et je peux bénéficier des 2 ans de garantie direct chez Apple (Boutique Apple Store à 1h de chez moi). Par contre Prix plein pot.
Darty, Boulanger, Fnac: Magasins à 1/2 h de chez moi, par contre la deuxième année de garantie chez eux...bof bof mais c'est plus facile de s'y rendre physiquement, prix généralement plein pot.
Amazon ect... : Y'a peu être moyen de gagner 50€ voir un eu plus au Black Friday , par contre leur faire gérer la deuxième année de garantie...

Avec tout les appareils Apple que j'ai, j'ai du apporter une fois un Imac pour remplacer la carte graphique (et encore il avait 6ans) et rien dans les deux premières années d'un appareil (iphones, ipads, ipods), alors je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser.

Vos avis et expériences sont les bienvenues, je ne suis pas super pressé non plus et y'a pas mort d'homme , je me tâte à attendre le black friday si d'ici là.... je ne pête pas un câble avec mes 5go de capacité de mon iphone 5C


----------



## Jura39 (2 Octobre 2019)

mariol66 a dit:


> Je compte ENFIN changer mon 5C (oui oui j'ai bien dit 5C ), dans l'idée je partirait sur un iphone 11 128 go, le 11 pro me conviendrait peu-être mieux au niveau de la taille de l'appareil mais ça fait une sacré somme. J'hésite quand au choix du magasin:
> 
> Apple Store en ligne: je ne m'embête pas, ça arrivera vite et je peux bénéficier des 2 ans de garantie direct chez Apple (Boutique Apple Store à 1h de chez moi). Par contre Prix plein pot.
> Darty, Boulanger, Fnac: Magasins à 1/2 h de chez moi, par contre la deuxième année de garantie chez eux...bof bof mais c'est plus facile de s'y rendre physiquement, prix généralement plein pot.
> ...


Sans hésitation, 
Apple


----------



## Wizepat (2 Octobre 2019)

mariol66 a dit:


> Je compte ENFIN changer mon 5C (oui oui j'ai bien dit 5C ), dans l'idée je partirait sur un iphone 11 128 go, le 11 pro me conviendrait peu-être mieux au niveau de la taille de l'appareil mais ça fait une sacré somme. J'hésite quand au choix du magasin:
> 
> Apple Store en ligne: je ne m'embête pas, ça arrivera vite et je peux bénéficier des 2 ans de garantie direct chez Apple (Boutique Apple Store à 1h de chez moi). Par contre Prix plein pot.
> Darty, Boulanger, Fnac: Magasins à 1/2 h de chez moi, par contre la deuxième année de garantie chez eux...bof bof mais c'est plus facile de s'y rendre physiquement, prix généralement plein pot.
> ...



Pas sure que tu gagnes quelques choses au black friday sur un iPhone 11. 

En revanche, sur un XS/XR, je l’accorde...

D’ici la, il y a du refurb pour l’iPhone 11 [emoji6]


----------



## mariol66 (2 Octobre 2019)

Le refurb pour les derniers iphones arrivent généralement combien de temps après ?


----------



## thierry53 (3 Octobre 2019)

j'ai commandé  l'iPhone 11 pro max le 24 septembre à la Fnac ils annonçaient un stock ce jour, et finalement peut être livré le 15 octobre......


----------



## lecowboy (3 Octobre 2019)

thierry53 a dit:


> j'ai commandé  l'iPhone 11 pro max le 24 septembre à la Fnac ils annonçaient un stock ce jour, et finalement peut être livré le 15 octobre......



Dans les Apple Store il y en avait en stock tous les jours, mais bien sûr il fallait se déplacer 
C’est ce que je fais en rentrant par hasard en entrant à celui d’opéra il y a qq jours
Il en restait un disponible en vert[emoji106]


----------



## thierry53 (3 Octobre 2019)

merci beaucoup mais j'avais des bons cadeaux pour la Fnac


----------



## Jura39 (3 Octobre 2019)

thierry53 a dit:


> merci beaucoup mais j'avais des bons cadeaux pour la Fnac


Autant les utiliser


----------



## thierry53 (7 Octobre 2019)

Mon iPhone est en livraison


----------



## Gwen (20 Octobre 2019)

Achat chez Bouygue pour moi. Tarif intéressant avec une remise appréciable même si l'abonnement est plus cher que mon précédent, une fois tout calculé et en payant un peu par mois, l'aphone ne me revient pas plus cher que le même acheté neuf et en gardant mon abonnement actuel.


----------



## mateodu13 (20 Octobre 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Orange ça n’est pas si cher je suis à 95€/m
> Si je décompte ça fait
> 60€ de smartphone 720€ tous les ans
> 15€ d’assurance incluse
> ...



C’est hors de prix !
Chez Bouygues en forfait low-cost appels + SMS/MMS illimités avec 40 Go de data (largement suffisant pour la navigation, l’envoi + réc).
L’assurance aucun intérêt, la messagerie vocale par sms est un plus mais pas mortel pour moi de ne plus en profiter depuis mon passage chez Bouygues.
Bilan : 9,99€ + 2€ de multiSIM pour iPad.
Avant chez Orange : 110 € pour des prestations équivalentes à l’exception de la data (80 Go) bien supérieure à mes besoins réels.


----------



## lostOzone (21 Octobre 2019)

mateodu13 a dit:


> C’est hors de prix !
> Chez Bouygues en forfait low-cost appels + SMS/MMS illimités avec 40 Go de data (largement suffisant pour la navigation, l’envoi + réc).
> L’assurance aucun intérêt, la messagerie vocale par sms est un plus mais pas mortel pour moi de ne plus en profiter depuis mon passage chez Bouygues.
> Bilan : 9,99€ + 2€ de multiSIM pour iPad.
> Avant chez Orange : 110 € pour des prestations équivalentes à l’exception de la data (80 Go) bien supérieure à mes besoins réels.



Non ça n’est pas hors de prix. Le décompte le montre c’est plus cher mais pas 10x plus cher. Et sur le calcul je voie bien que ce qui est cher ça n’est pas l’abonnement mais le smartphone et son assurance. 
Peut être deux fois plus cher que les offres promotionnelles mais si je prends toutes les options à l’identique chez Sosh ça finit par être plus cher. En plus je suis cantonné chez Orange/Sosh à cause de la Watch. 
Et avoir accès aux boutiques c’est très pratique. Changement instantané de carte SIM. ça m’a servi deux fois cette année.
Donc pour l’instant je reste chez Orange.


----------



## mateodu13 (21 Octobre 2019)

Les boutiques, j’imagine que vous vivez en ville ou pas loin, la concurrence (Bouygues, Free, SFR) en dispose aussi.
Personnellement, même durant les 18 années où j’étais chez Orange, je dois compter sur les doigts d’une seule main la nécessité de me rendre en boutique. Uniquement pour des changements de box internet qui ont rendu l’âme (2 fois).
La connectivité cellulaire n’est valable que chez Orange et SFR. Seule chose qui est vous retiens.
Mais bon, à moins de passer votre temps à appeler avec votre mobile à ou depuis l’étranger, il est largement possible de changer de contrat à l’issue de votre période d’engagement. Même chez Orange. Moi j’ai changé d’opérateur car même pas 1 an avant la fin de ma période d’engagement, il a refusé un changement de contrat. Même avec une prolongation d’engagement, je m’en fichais, pas de bol pour Orange, Bouygues m’a indemnisé. Eux ont perdu un abonné fibre quadruple play.


----------

